# 56 plate Murano screens black after upgrade.



## mikeblann37 (Oct 26, 2017)

Have updated my Bose stereo with a touch screen nav unit, for which I needed to buy a separate amplified cable to get it to work with my speakers. However after installing this cable I have lost the top screen which was the built-in sat nav and reverse camera. Anyone know if this is normal ? Before I installed the additional speaker cable I had no sound but both screens worked..? Any advice appreciated .
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

